# lotion with Lactic acid



## cassy (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking to add some Lactic acid to a face cream.  Right now I just make lotion, but some girls want me to do a nice thick face cream. Does anyone have information on how much to put in? Thanks


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 24, 2010)

What does your supplier say. Usually they can give you some direction.


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2010)

Use with great care

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/lactic-acid-88.html


----------



## bodybym (Jul 25, 2010)

I would think that you should make a small batch and start off with 1% and see how that works before going any higher.


----------

